# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  فوری: نصب sql2000 بر روی ویندوز 7 نسخه 64 بیت

## ahsaya

*سلام دوستان .

متاسفانه نسخه sql2000 بر روی نسخه 64 بیت ویندوز سون 7 نصب نمی شه .

من خیلی فوری نیاز به کمک دوستان دارم. 

اگه ممکنه کمک کنین .*

----------


## Sabeghi

نصب میشه دوست عزیز
شما مراحل زیر رو دنبال کنید
1- Control Panel
2- user acount and family safety
3- user acount
4- user acount control setting
5- کشویی سمت چپ رو روی never notify تنظیم نمایید

----------


## ahsaya

سلام .

با تشکر .

با تغییر تنظیمات بالا  نه تنها درست نشد . بلکه بعضی از برنامه هام که کرک شدن بودن دوباره کد ریجستر خواستن .

از دوستان اگه کسی می تونه لطفا کمک کنه.

----------


## Mehdi Naderi

> *متاسفانه نسخه sql2000 بر روی نسخه 64 بیت ویندوز سون 7 نصب نمی شه .*


نسخه Personal  به اسانی  روی ویندوز های  ایکس پی و سون 64 بیتی نصب میشه و هیچ مشکلی هم نداره شاید 
مشکل از سیستم عامل شما باشه

----------


## hasan106

سلام دوست عزیز 
اگه بگی مشکلش چیه ممنون میشم

----------


## Fagat_tanhaie

ابتدا وارد این فولدر SQLServer2000\SQL2000\x86\setup شوید
بعد روی فایل setupsql.exe راست کلیک کرده و تو قسمت compatibility مطابق تصویر ضمیمه عمل کنید.

----------


## ahsaya

بله ممنون .

از اين طريق نصب ميشه.

من تونستم با همين روش نصبش كنم

----------


## amirmms

من این کار رو کردم ولی این ارور رو میده :
Untitled.png

----------

